

Ask HN: A/B Testing in Ruby on Rails? - bkbleikamp

Does anyone have any experience A/B testing in Ruby on Rails and/or have any tools to recommend?
======
furiouslol
There's a free A/B testing app offered by Google

<http://www.google.com/websiteoptimizer/>

